# Toro Lawn mower repair



## spyrod59 (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a Toro Lwan mower model 20043 which I broke the pull cord on. How hard is it to repalce and what are the steps and problems?

Thank


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

they can be a real pain to re-rope, but the last time i had a similar problem, i went to a mower repair shop and the guy sold me the whole unit for $10 used. worth asking!

DM


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

Most definitely easier to get the whole unit. Found out where yoour local mower grave yard is. Over here, thay have a section at our landfill, then the scrap dealer picks everything up weekly.

I have saved hundreds on parts by checking there for DOA's with good parts.


----------



## ray-ray (Aug 20, 2014)

Have TORO 22" Electric Start Personal Pace model 20334, serial number 310001262 need instruction on replacing drive belt.

Thanks in advance for your support and help

Ray-Ray


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

ray-ray go back and post your own question by adding your own post.
Impossible to keep things straight by adding onto someone else's.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Most members don't respond to old threads as it can be confusing as mentioned above. This one started in 2009. You may get better results starting a new thread of your own as suggested by Joe.

However, repairclinic.com has a quick video on how to do it. Click on link. Hope it helps you. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xbA9vS_eI6Y


----------

